# Cobia!!!



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

some kid they call him FUNK... i know that he caught it off a boat but it is still in casting distance.. but i will post pics up later but he caught a COBIA near BUCKROE and DAAAANNNGGG That thing was big... he brought it up to the OVP to show everyone and the BROWN SKIN JOKER must be atleast dang near 5 feet long... i will post pics soon as possible... till then... i will be dreaming for one as big as that one... 
see you on the planks...

g


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Boating Board!


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I seen a 40+ incher being filleted at the cleaning station at Kiptopeke this weekend. It was caught at the high rise off a boat.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Here's the real story*

Funk boated one about 800yds off the bow of my boat. We were ferther towards the point of grandview in 19' of water. Not quite bluefish rock but in that area. The fish is n the 80# range for sure. the one I got is in the 40's


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

KICKNBASS said:


> The fish is n the 80# range for sure.


64 lbs 12oz according to the scales


----------

